# Nub Cameroon 358 Cigar Review - My first nub



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I went from this to every other nub, and bought a box shortly after. I love Cameroon's as this packs so much flavor. I also love the end, when yo...

Read the full review here: Nub Cameroon 358 Cigar Review - My first nub


----------

